# Brittany ferries



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Brittany Ferries have re;eases their new Winter/Spring timetable for the Santander and Bilbao routes

Brittany Ferries - Our ferry timetables

Sailings from Portsmouth to Santander & Bilbao throughout the winter


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Brittany Ferries have re;eases their new Winter/Spring timetable for the Santander and Bilbao routes
> 
> Brittany Ferries - Our ferry timetables
> 
> Sailings from Portsmouth to Santander & Bilbao throughout the winter


Thanks Siobhan.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*2012 winter and 2013 Summer*

Winter 2012 and Summer 2013 Sailings Now Available right the way through to NOVEMBER 2013!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Suspension of Brittany Ferries' Services*

Update - Thursday 27th September

Following the series of strikes which has been disrupting our services to and from France and Spain, meetings will continue this afternoon at our head office in Roscoff involving the management and French crew unions. As yet, no agreement has been reached which will enable the company to resume services which therefore remain suspended, except the Poole-Cherbourg passenger service, which is operated on Brittany Ferries' behalf by Condor Ferries. In the meantime we have had to cancel some sailings to and from France and Spain

Brittany Ferries - Sailing updates

Brittany Ferries - List of cancelled sailings


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Brittany Ferries services resumed*

Brittany Ferries services resumed

Update - Monday 1st October

We are pleased to announce that industrial action is over and services will resume on Tuesday afternoon.

We have had to cancel the Portsmouth to Santander departure at 11:00 on Wednesday 3rd October as the ship is out of position

Brittany Ferries - Sailing updates


----------

